#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Χρήσιμοι Ιστότοποι >  > > >  >  >  Ιστότοποι με χάρτες

## Xάρης

*Χάρτες*

*ploigos.gr*
Εύρεση θέσης ακινήτου βάσει οδού και αριθμού. 
Χάρτες για Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη & Πάτρα.
Σημεία ενδιαφέροντος.*maps.google.com*
Εύρεση θέσης ακινήτου βάσει οδού και αριθμού. 
Χάρτες για σχεδόν όλο τον κόσμο.*bing.com/maps*
Εύρεση θέσης ακινήτου βάσει οδού και αριθμού. 
 Χάρτες για σχεδόν όλο τον κόσμο.
Επιλέξτε "Bird's Eye" για να δείτε τα κτήρια τρισδιάστατα.
Με "Rotate Right/Left" αλλάζουμε τη γωνία παρατήρησης.*wikimapia.org*
Χάρτες για σχεδόν όλο τον κόσμο.
Σημεία ενδιαφέροντος.*gis.thessaloniki.gr*
Όροι δόμησης για το Δήμο Θεσσαλονίκης.
Κάνετε zoom μέχρι να φανούν τα οικοδομικά τετράφωνα.
Δεξί κλικ και μενού που εμφανίζετε επιλέγετε "ορισμός σημείου".
Αμέσως μετά, αριστερό κλικ και επιλέγετε π.χ. "όρους δόμησης".

----------

